# Distance from Grass vs. Driving Range Mats



## gdave (May 4, 2006)

I am measuring my distances for short irons at a driving range with mats. Is the distance going to be different than if I were hitting from the fairway? If so is there a rule of thumb of how much to subtract? 

Also is there a rule of thumb for changing distances due to colder air temperature?


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

The balls on the range are not going to reflect the distance that you will hit on the course with the actual balls. It is likely that you would hit farther given similar conditions. However, the lie of the ball (rough) and slope (uphill, downhill, sideslope) will dictate the distance on the course also.


----------

